# Blueberry Fields in Autumn



## Bobw235 (Apr 13, 2016)

Took this in 2014 in Maine.  I've brought out the red of the blueberry bushes, while converting the photo to B&W.  I was happy with the result.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 13, 2016)

Nice, Bob!


----------

